# Egernia from the East Coast



## moloch05 (Jul 20, 2008)

As everyone knows, there is an incredible diversity of skinks in Australia. The species list at the moment exceeds 370 species. More species are added each year as a result of new discoveries or the splitting of species complexes. One of my favourite groups of skinks are members of the genus _Egernia_. These are mostly medium to large lizards that are usually found in rocky habitats. Most of these live within crevices although some, such as White's Skinks (_Egernia whitii_), will also dig burrows. A few species from the interior are nocturnal sand dwellers.

This post is a summary of the species that I seen along the east coast of Australia. Many of these pics have been included in previous posts but I thought that it might be useful to put these together so that the local/regional variation is obvious. 

When hot, _Egernia_ are often wary and hard to approach. The early morning seems to be the best for photographing these skinks since at this time of day, they are intent on basking. I can then usually get quite close and if they flee, I don't have to wait long before they re-emerge from their crevices.

The skinks in this post were photographed at six locations. I will begin with those from Girraween in southeastern Queensland then work my way down to Tasmania.

*GIRRAWEEN NATIONAL PARK, QLD* -- This park is situated in the region known as the granite belt. This is a herp-rich park and is full of skinks on a warm, sunny day. This granite dome is an excellent place for several species of lizards, particularly Cunningham's Skinks (_E. cunninghami_).













Cunningham's Skink (_Egernia cunninghami_) -- New England form. These are very common on granite outcrops in the park. Some lived on rocks in the campground. 


























White's Skink (_Egernia whitii_) -- a few seen but outnumbered by both Cunningham's and _E. mchpeei_.






_Egernia mcpheei_ 











*MT. KAPUTAR NP, NSW* -- an isolated mountain west of the main body of the Great Dividing Range. The park is located in northern NSW. My son and I have visited it once and drove up to the rocky summit where the following photos were taken.











Cunningham's Skink -- I only saw this single Cunningham's. It basked within meters of Tree, White's and "Mt. Kaputar" Skinks. I think that there would be an interesting study here for someone to work out how these large skinks can coexist on the same rocks.











White's Skink:
















Tree Skink (_Egernia striolata_):






"Mt. Kaputar Skink" -- listed as a known but undescribed species in "A Guide to the Reptiles of New South Wales".

















*WARRUMBUNGLE NATIONAL PARK, NSW* -- another isolated mountain range situated west of the Great Dividing Range. This was once the location of a massive volcano. Now, only the plugs and dykes remain.
















Black Rock Skink (_Egernia saxatilis saxatilis_) -- this race is found only in the Warrumbungles. It is separated from other populations of Black Rock Skinks by a few hundred kilometers. It looks different and I am surprised that in this day of splitting, it has not been re-described as a different species.











White's Skinks -- I saw plain-backed, spotted-backed and stripe-backed White's Skinks at the Warrumbungles. They are one of the most abundant lizards encountered in rocky areas along the Grand High Tops walk (upper elevation in the park).

















*BLUE MOUNTAINS NATIONAL PARK, NSW* -- a couple of hours west of the centre of Sydney.
















Cunningham's Skinks -- so far, I have only found a single colony near one of the lookouts.






















White's Skinks -- common along the edge of the cliffs.











*ROYAL NATIONAL PARK, NSW* -- just south of Sydney.





... outcrops like this are ideal skink (and other reptile) habitat.





Cunningham's Skinks -- I only know of a few colonies and all are in rocks just above the big cliffs near the ocean.


























White's Skinks -- a common lizard on rocky outcrops in the park.






















*CARRINGTON FALLS, NSW* -- less than an hour from Wollongong.





... these rocks are the home to many lizards.






Black Rock Skink (_Egernia saxatilis intermedia_):
















*TASMAN NATIONAL PARK, TAS*

White's Skinks are the only _Egernia_ to be found in Tasmania. In my months there for work, I saw them fairly often in the summer but only managed this single photo from Cape Hauy.






Regards,
David


----------



## FAY (Jul 20, 2008)

Magnificient pics once again David.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are two more _Egernia_ skinks from the east coast:

*LAMINGTON NATIONAL PARK, QLD*











This is the home of the largest species of Egernia, the Land Mullet (_E. major_).

















*MT. GLORIOUS, QLD*





*CAPE HILLSBOROUGH NATIONAL PARK, QLD*





The above shots are the habitat of Major Skinks (_E. frerei_). I found this to be one of the most difficult _Egernia_ to approach. They are quick to flee to cover and then will remain hidden sometimes for more than an hour.
















Regards,
David


----------



## warren63 (Jul 20, 2008)

Terrific pictures, thank you


----------



## jordo (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pics, it really does emphasis the variation within species when you can look at them all together like that, particularly with the white's skinks.
Richard Shine has done some research on competition between some of these Egernia skinks as well as Eulamprus species that share habitat: http://www.springerlink.com/content/4xg2kmjv6vjbkwcu/fulltext.pdf


----------



## justbrad (Jul 23, 2008)

moloch05 that was the best thread i have seen on APS! congratulations on a job very well done! Brad.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 23, 2008)

Some of your best work i think David.. 
Some of my favorite skinks and countryside aswell.
A big fan.


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind remarks. I am glad that the photos are enjoyed.

Regards,
David


----------

